# Harvest Mice & Set Up (Pics)



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

So got myself two little baby Harvest mice today 

Super Cute


















I love watching them run in and out of thier big house 


















Now that they are kidna settled into their new cage this is where they spend most of their time hiding lol









Im hoping these are male and female so that ill have some babies


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg they are flippin cute, hmmm I am going to have to have a huuuuuge bag with me when I come to steal your animals ooops I mean have you sex the baby mice :lol:.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Lol 

Ill leave the shopping basket outside the door for you lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats mighty decent of you Rosie ,


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thats mighty decent of you Rosie ,


Seen my name suggestion for your new ratty?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Seen my name suggestion for your new ratty?


Told my oh and he just groaned so I dont know if thats a yes groan or a no groan, I need a translator, I would love to have Princess somewhere in the name though, like Princess Cookie at the moment.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

haha my remaing rats all have disney names so they are all Princesses and Princes 


haha i might call these Harvest Mice

Martha and John if they are male and female lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

They are so tiny! They are going to make your fancy mice look like giants in comparison. It'll be like "land of the giants" but with mice!!! If TDM shows up, will you ask her to fill a shopping basket for me to?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> They are so tiny! They are going to make your fancy mice look like giants in comparison. It'll be like "land of the giants" but with mice!!! If TDM shows up, will you ask her to fill a shopping basket for me to?


Been and gone although Gill and Sarah were after my rabbit Harley Tigger Bunny Tiger, mice and then Gill son was after stealing my dog 
:thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Been and gone although Gill and Sarah were after my rabbit Harley Tigger Bunny Tiger, mice and then Gill's son was after stealing my dog
> :thumbup:


:lol: :lol: were coming back soon to steal the lot :lol: :lol: 
How many meeces shall i put you down for zt???


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Been and gone although Gill and Sarah were after my rabbit Harley Tigger Bunny Tiger, mice and then Gill son was after stealing my dog
> :thumbup:


Darn! I thought I had the timings right 



srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: were coming back soon to steal the lot :lol: :lol:
> How many meeces shall i put you down for zt???


Woohoo!! Mouse raid  I'll take an even dozen


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Woohoo!! Mouse raid  I'll take an even dozen


An even dozen of which ones tho? He has allsorts in there you know

Hairless ones which freak me out :blushing: Babies galore  :001_wub: he has birdies too  They are all gorgeous


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I mean "she", Rosie  
Sorry Rosie, i am giving you a sex change :lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

haha 

Sheds about to be all locked up so you better bring the bolt cutters 

as for the hutches dont be expecting me to help lift them over the fence becaus eive been there and done it lol 

Long story short we los tthe key for the garden gate lol 

Off to do the feeding rounds be back in 4 days lol-


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I have bolt cutters to get into the shed and i will use them on the padlock on the gate too, so no need to help us lift them


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Look at that im back hows that for fast food lol

Took me 20 minutes to feed everyone 

and i went to feed Stevie only to find he was there lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Blimy that was fast. Will you feed my lot too? 

Stevie thinks you've sold him down the river as he knows whats in store for him at the vets :lol: 
At least he doesnt seem as randy as bunny no name is... He keeps touching himself up :lol: :eek6:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Blimy that was fast. Will you feed my lot too?
> 
> Stevie thinks you've sold him down the river as he knows whats in store for him at the vets :lol:
> At least he doesnt seem as randy as bunny no name is... He keeps touching himself up :lol: :eek6:


You should call him Herbert from family Guy Herbert the Pervert 

Just wait till Wabbit has her babies and i post all them lovely pictures


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I love that name :lol:
I want babies too  Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease?????


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I love that name :lol:
> I want babies too  Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease?????


Plenty of babies here lol

Mice, Rats, Rabbits ( Guinea pigs every now and then from rescues) thinking about getting more quails and an incubator


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I will make a list :thumbup:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I will make a list :thumbup:


i can imagine how long that list will be aswel.

O im hoping my winter whites will decide to mate some time soon aswel lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Plenty of babies here lol
> 
> Mice, Rats, Rabbits ( Guinea pigs every now and then from rescues) thinking about getting more quails and an incubator


Did someone say baby rats?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I didnt see your winter whites 

I could do with some more hamsters too, honest :aureola:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Did someone say baby rats?


No...! Not for you! 

I want some of those ikkle pinkies that we saw. They are sooooooooooooooooooo adorable


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Not sure if Im mad enough to be asking you lot  but where do you get pet harvest mice from? I love them  to look at not to eat or for cats that is


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Not sure if Im mad enough to be asking you lot  but where do you get pet harvest mice from? I love them  to look at not to eat or for cats that is


:idea: From Rosie :thumbup:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Not sure if Im mad enough to be asking you lot  but where do you get pet harvest mice from? I love them  to look at not to eat or for cats that is


Secret lol

Theres a person not so far from me in Pontefract that breeds them im sure of it.

Mine came from Barnsley tho


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Not sure if I believe the old "we lost the keys" story Rosie - admit it, you went bunny napping!! :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So is there a breeders list & standard & all that malarkiey :lol: or do pets at home sell them


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Not sure if I believe the old "we lost the keys" story Rosie - admit it, you went bunny napping!! :lol:


Tis me thats going bunny napping. I want Harley Tigger Bunny Tiger :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Tis me thats going bunny napping. I want Harley Tigger Bunny Tiger :lol:


You can take tips from Rosie then what with all her experience in sneaking hutches about :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> You can take tips from Rosie then what with all her experience in sneaking hutches about :lol:


Yeah i saw all those hutches. I was in shock. I dont even have that many :eek6: :lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Not sure if I believe the old "we lost the keys" story Rosie - admit it, you went bunny napping!! :lol:





zany_toon said:


> You can take tips from Rosie then what with all her experience in sneaking hutches about :lol:


I havent a clue what your talking about i wouldnt steal bunnies.

Unless it was a lion head,mini lop, belgium hare or Flemmish giant ( perhaps even crosses of these lol )



Dally Banjo said:


> So is there a breeders list & standard & all that malarkiey :lol: or do pets at home sell them


haha nope no breeders list, Pet shop in Barnsley sell them its only a small pet shop which are the ones i dont mind, very clean and tidy inside all animals kept in since condition which is why i got my Harvest mice from there i may go back for another pair just to increase my chances of getting a breeding pair.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Yeah i saw all those hutches. I was in shock. I dont even have that many :eek6: :lol:


All bow before Rosie - Queen of the rodentaholics club :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> So is there a breeders list & standard & all that malarkiey :lol: or do pets at home sell them


:scared: Nooooooooooooooooo please dont go to [email protected] Not that they sell them, but still. Tis a horrible place and they always make us walk away with adoption animals


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Yeah i saw all those hutches. I was in shock. I dont even have that many :eek6: :lol:


Best of all.........

They were all free!!!

along with the 3 cages stacked at the side of them and 3 cages and a tank i have in my room 

Im a hoarder of empty cages i cant help it i think i may have a problem


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> I havent a clue what your talking about i wouldnt steal bunnies.
> 
> Unless it was a lion head,mini lop, belgium hare or Flemmish giant ( perhaps even crosses of these lol )


Aha!! So you _would_ steal bunnies :thumbup: :lol: I knew you were as bad as the rest of us :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Best of all.........
> 
> They were all free!!!
> 
> ...


Repeat after me...
My name is Rosie and i am a cageaholic


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> I havent a clue what your talking about i wouldnt steal bunnies.
> 
> Unless it was a lion head, mini lop


 I will keep my Daisy and Lily under lock & key then


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

How long do they live then? I used to have 2 russian dwarf hamsters called Jake & Ellwood they were brill litter critters 

Only use pets at home for the dog food but have to say the animals in the one here all look well & in very clean cages/tanks the bunnys didnt look to happy last week when they was some sort of ferret convention going on


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> How long do they live then? I used to have 2 russian dwarf hamsters called Jake & Ellwood they were brill litter critters
> 
> Only use pets at home for the dog food but have to say the animals in the one here all look well & in very clean cages/tanks the bunnys didnt look to happy last week when they was some sort of ferret convention going on


They dont live very long im sure ive read somewhere its about 18month ( dont quote me on that tho i could be wrong )

and i think i do have a cage problem i just dont have anything to go in them


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> i think i do have a cage problem i just dont have anything to go in them


:lol: well you know how to solve that dont you?....

Give them all to me :thumbup:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: well you know how to solve that dont you?....
> 
> Give them all to me :thumbup:


Or i could just fill them myself


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Or i could just fill them myself


Oh come on, you know you want to give me one... or two


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

id be happy to help you overcome your addiction by taking half a dozen cages off your hands


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lolabloob said:


> id be happy to help you overcome your addiction by taking half a dozen cages off your hands


She's giving them all to me, she just doesnt really know it yet :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> She's giving them all to me, she just doesnt really know it yet :lol:


I bags them!!! I wants!!!


----------

